# Post your Mutts...



## jabush (Oct 28, 2006)

In another thread some posted pics of their dogs.
I thought our furry, faithful friends deserved a thread all their own.

So let's see your dogs, cats, pigs, whatever pets you have that you may want to share with the group.

I snapped this one of my "boys" earlier this morning.  More to follow...


----------



## Xena (Oct 28, 2006)

My little terror.  She's a shih tzu,
almost 3 years old. You can see
from my avatar that she loves
curling up - or should I say stretching
out in the chair near the pellet
stove.


----------



## Greg123 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is Mine, he is five months old Golden Retriever.


----------



## GVA (Oct 28, 2006)

My 3 border collies The white one was just a puppie in this he's 10 months now but back then I had to keep the sides open on my stove to keep him from getting burnt on the pipe.
The black and white she's 3, and the Tri color she's 4.


----------



## Wouldy12 (Oct 28, 2006)

2-year-old German Shepard / Lab mix...


----------



## GVA (Oct 28, 2006)

the tri color


----------



## GVA (Oct 28, 2006)

the last one


----------



## bruce56bb (Oct 28, 2006)

here's ernest. 13 year old lab, his tricks include, lay down, roll over,sit, stay,nose thing(setting a treat on his nose) and humping the neighbors leg(long time ago). the years have snuck up on him as he can now only walk about 10 yds without having to plop his big butt down to give his hips a break. he shall truly be missed when he visits the big t-bone in the sky, i think i'll drink  a beer  on him this evening.
bruce


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 28, 2006)

My pug, Jade and my paint, Tonka.


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 28, 2006)

My mouser, Sonny when he was a kitten (first mouse)!


----------



## paulgp602 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is my lab, Beau. 6 years old now, but 3 in this picture.


----------



## northwinds (Oct 28, 2006)

Six year old Cairn Terrier.
He's checkin' out my coffee.


----------



## webbie (Oct 28, 2006)

These ain't mutts!

They are "foo foo" dogs, King Charles Cavaliers to be exact.

Our is the dainty female with the smaller head. The other belongs to our daughter.


----------



## Webwidow (Oct 29, 2006)

"Rosie the Snowpuppy", after snowshoeing with Craig last winter. The girl couldn't even walk home, she must have had 10 extra lbs. of snow weight on her. This is what we call warm wet snow!  Second Pix is Rosie's Glamshot.


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 29, 2006)

a little history here My parents were one of the first to introduce chocolate labs to the States., Back in the 60's, Brought over from England.
 From their breading almost  all stateside (Rama roma rahimbus) are found in pure breads chocolate and yellow lads, can be tied into their heritage
 My 14 yer old yellow lad had to be put down  this summer the heat was too much to endure one more time. I do have a 6 year old chocolate lab  plus his son owned by my oldest daughter,  he  He is here 75% of the time. I own 1.75 labs.  Every day I walk then in the woods atleast a mile including the miserable weather today. It keeps them young and me as well. Usually Ellen accompaines me. In the winter the run is longer as Ellen and I xcountry ski   as snow conditions afford.  I will try to find pictures to post


----------



## Harley (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, since they have their own thread.... Here's Block again.  Bull Mastiff/Bull Terrier mix


----------



## webbie (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you call him block for "blockhead"? Or because his jaws could eat a cinderblock? Looks like some massive muscles in those jaws!


----------



## riguy (Oct 29, 2006)

The Monsters


----------



## michaelthomas (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is our little lady.  She is 5 years old, she is a rotweiler/golden retriever mix.  Very little golden.  She is petit at 125#.  She is a little baby though, wouldn't hurt a fly.  She has pulled up some small trees in our yard to play with though.  She runs around with these 5' tall trees in her mouth like it was nothing.  We love her.


----------



## Harley (Oct 30, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Do you call him block for "blockhead"? Or because his jaws could eat a cinderblock? Looks like some massive muscles in those jaws!



I didn't name him, but his name came from the size and shape of his head (about the size of a cinderblock).  He's never tried to eat one, but I've seen hime break some pretty thick rawhide bones right in half.  I don't think I'd want him mad at me... good thing he's really a big baby.

Oh, and I know it doesn't look it, but that's his "happy face" in the picture.... you should see him when I try to give him a bath!!


----------



## Gibbonboy (Oct 30, 2006)

This is Dune, a dog that we fostered recently for Springer Rescue. Have 2 more, Wyatt and Angie. Angie is a Brittany, and is 3 days older than dirt, but don't tell her that. Wyatt is a goof, but a really great dog, and a good frisbee player. Just picked up another foster on Saturday, no pictures yet. It's sad when they get adopted, but it's also great to see them go from filthy, sick, scared strays to awesome dudes like Duner. I should post his "before" shots, but it would probably make some people sick.


----------



## suematteva (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Gibbon,

Great shot!

It is really great what you are doing through the rescue program.


----------



## Gibbonboy (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is the first son, Wyatt. He's not a foster anymore, we adopted him. He barks at reflections of light on the wall, the wind, TV, any major threat to household security. He sounds like a killer, but is probably to dumb to know how to bite. He does fetch and play frisbee. 

The second is Miss Angelina, the queen of the house. I think she has doggie alzheimer's, she ain't all there sometimes. She's funny and well-behaved, though. 

We're glad to do what little we can to save some of these great mutts. We've been involved in rescue for almost 10 years now, it all started with one stray Brittany.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Oct 30, 2006)

Dogs pics on the hearth forum with no fireplaces around? Hummmm..... have to fix that. Here's our doxie keeping warm yesterday....

We also have 2 cats, 2 lizards and a tank full of freshwater fish.


----------



## jmd425 (Oct 30, 2006)

Juneau ready for snow!


----------



## jabush (Oct 30, 2006)

Excellent folks...keep em coming!!


*Guarding the woodpile..


----------



## Harley (Oct 31, 2006)

jabush said:
			
		

> Excellent folks...keep em coming!!
> 
> 
> *Guarding the woodpile..



Great idea for a thread, jabush.... I know there's got to be more pictures out there


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 31, 2006)

here is my 2 dogs


----------



## DonCT (Oct 31, 2006)

All of you are making me jealous. I refuse to get a dog until I get a home with a large area for them to play. A condo is no place for a dog


----------



## jmd425 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Coaster,
Juneau is a Siberian but only 90% balance is long hair lab.  He is the most relaxed dog I have ever had.... does everything that is asked and never runs away.  New addtion as of the other day I have a feeling he won't be as easy as Juneau!


----------

